# Post all the articles you want



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

post away

we have been feeding deer for years here in GA often using trough feeders we have more deer and we rarely if ever see CWD...


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

swampbuck62 said:


> post away
> 
> we have been feeding deer for years here in GA often using trough feeders we have more deer and we rarely if ever see CWD...


and with one positive deer with cwd, (in a high fenced area)!!!
this post is about what??? stay and hunt in GA.... for the last 3 weeks
you have been posting crap, trying ruffle feathers....


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

I hunt all over the country and will continue to do so thank you very much, but I do appreciate the suggestion..

The cult of the CWD believers is strong and partly based on slanted data and junk science and apparently the leader of the cult is here on MS.. 
There are high fenced operations all over the southeast and Midwest that have never had any issues, what about all the high fence operations in MI that have been in operation for decades.. 
All the ranches in TX that feed and have very high deer densities..
Maybe you would suggest that all these places somehow keep their CWD outbreaks hush hush..


For every scientist or biologist who says its a major threat just as many will say it is not, sort of like the global warming debate..

EHD is a far greater threat to deer the CWD and guess what nothing we can do about either one..

The fact is CWD does exist and we do need to take precautions but it's not nearly the threat many make it out to be..To tell someone they can not high fence their own land and raise deer or Elk is asinine..


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

swampbuck62 said:


> I hunt all over the country and will continue to do so thank you very much, but I do appreciate the suggestion..
> 
> The cult of the CWD believers is strong and partly based of slanted data and junk science and apparently the leader of the cult is here on MS..
> There are high fenced operations all over the southeast and Midwest that have never had any issues, what about all the high fence operations in MI that have been in operation for decades..
> ...


swamp, when you hunt all over the country, i wish you the best of luck!!!
but as in high fenced deer... looked what happened to the out break in
the northeast!!! is that asinine??? is it the deers fault??? in my thinking
no, (going to get beat up on this)!!! it's the farmers... not checking the cattle
and feed... and i would agree!!! if you had your own property and fenced
the wildlife, (but) had yearly checkes that went on record!!! i wouldn't
have a problem..dave


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

BIG DAVE said:


> and with one positive deer with cwd, (in a high fenced area)!!!
> this post is about what??? stay and hunt in GA.... for the last 3 weeks
> you have been posting crap, trying ruffle feathers....


:thumbup:

2014: Vote Yes For Conservation


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

If you want to call it trying to rile feathers Fine.. The fact is I am merely posting an opposing point of view..

Assumptions are often made when the facts are unattainable. I believe current research still believes the "prions" can sustain themselves in the environment for very long periods of time, perhaps indefinitely. Proving a captive herd is ground zero and not a victim of it's surrounding environment is a very difficult task without an obvious chain of history that can be followed. Anyone stating they can definitively prove a point of origin would need to be able to track a CWD positive animal to contact with the disease or carrier of the disease and prove that animal didn't simply become infected from prions being housed by the environment the animal lived in, or through contact with a wild animal harboring the disease. I'd say tests prove inconclusively that a captive herd is a carrier and the source has yet to be revealed and, due to CWD's characteristics, it may never be able to be revealed.

In one state the DNR killed off just over 600 deer from a section of state land when CWD was found . Their goal was to kill 900 deer out of the 2100 they counted. But they hunted for over a week without seeing another deer after killing off just over 600 deer. What did the DNR say whoops we miscounted... Don't worry the herd numbers will come back in a few year. Good luck.... Your going to need it in Michigan..

If you really want to know how I feel here it is some of you guys don't like deer farms you don't like high fence hunting operations and you don't think either should exist..

for the record have never hunted a high fence operation and probably never will...

I would love to be a deer farmer at some point though, or is that rancher?


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

swampbuck62 said:


> If you want to call it trying to rile feathers Fine.. The fact is I am merely posting an opposing point of view..
> 
> Assumptions are often made when the facts are unattainable. I believe current research still believes the "prions" can sustain themselves in the environment for very long periods of time, perhaps indefinitely. Proving a captive herd is ground zero and not a victim of it's surrounding environment is a very difficult task without an obvious chain of history that can be followed. Anyone stating they can definitively prove a point of origin would need to be able to track a CWD positive animal to contact with the disease or carrier of the disease and prove that animal didn't simply become infected from prions being housed by the environment the animal lived in, or through contact with a wild animal harboring the disease. I'd say tests prove inconclusively that a captive herd is a carrier and the source has yet to be revealed and, due to CWD's characteristics, it may never be able to be revealed.
> 
> ...


fact!!! one deer that tested positive, in michigan was BOUGHT and 
not tested for a high fenced hunt!!! and later the owners got fined!!!
what are you getting at???? all i hear is blabbling coming out.seems to me you should get a new hobby..


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

BIG DAVE said:


> seems to me you should get a new hobby..


Nah I like this one... 

I just want Mr. Terry to know if he wants to get into a cut and paste war we can do that too...

But I will not let the other side of the argument be shut down..

"I would bet CWD existed in the 1950s and I would bet it will be present in the 2050s. I just hope the DNR does not mess everything up for our future hunters by overreacting to a disease that they cannot eradicate." 

I would actually rather have a discussion then a cut and paste war..lol


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

swampbuck62 said:


> Nah I like this one...
> 
> I just want Mr. Terry to know if he wants to get into a cut and paste war we can do that too...
> 
> ...




:lol::rant::lol:



now that was funny I don't care who you are swampbuck. 

you industry folks are all alike, your blinded by greed, and bring no science to the table to back anything you say up. my cut and paste are so bothersome to you and your likes, because they are full of the latest peer review science on cwd and other tse prion disease that would not normally be in the public domain, and you can't stop that. I have been attacked on other sites by the shooting pen industry, and it's always the same, they have nothing to bring to the table to dispute what I have put forth from the science to date. sir, there is no cut and paste war. this is a war of scientific facts sir, and you and your shooting pen industry have not even cleared your holster yet, because you keep shooting yourselves in your foot, because you are blinded by greed, and until the game farm industry realizes that, and comes forth to be part of the solution, instead of part of the problem, your industry will continue to be attacked with the facts and the science, because both show the shooting pen industry and business there from, have been a big part of the CWD problem all along, in my opinion, from the science and facts to date. ...


Wednesday, September 04, 2013 

cwd - cervid captive livestock escapes, loose and on the run in the wild... 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/09/cwd-cervid-captive-livestock-escapes.html



Sunday, September 01, 2013 

hunting over gut piles and CWD TSE prion disease 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/09/hunting-over-gut-piles-and-cwd-tse.html




Sunday, August 25, 2013

Prion2013 Chronic Wasting Disease CWD risk factors, humans, domestic cats, blood, and mother to offspring transmission

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/08/prion2013-chronic-wasting-disease-cwd.html





kind regards,
terry


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

Morning Terry..


I have decided this is your domain and not gonna argue life is too short..

Keep up the fight..


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

swampbuck62 said:


> Morning Terry..
> 
> 
> I have decided this is your domain and not gonna argue life is too short..
> ...




not my domain. 

I am working on a report of Georgia's house bill 1043. not a good bill. have submitted it too ;




From: Terry S. Singeltary Sr. 
Sent: Saturday, September 07, 2013 12:33 PM
To: [email protected] 
Cc: [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] 
Subject: Georgia House Bill 1043 and Chronic Wasting Disease CWD

Greetings Honorable Representatives of the House, Game, Fish, & Parks, 


I wish to submit some recent science about chronic wasting disease cwd from the Prion2013 congressional abstracts. 

I lost my mother to hvCJD confirmed, and have been following the mad cow follies for almost 16 years daily. sadly, cwd is just another part of those follies. 

I have studied and kept up with these follies daily for almost 16 years, as a layperson.

I believe that when officials are making decisions, they need all the scientific information available to make sound decisions. many times this does not happen due to the industries involved and politics and greed there from. 

So, I send this science on the cwd tse prion disease in good faith. 

TO date, with the limited CWD testing in Georgia, CWD has not been detected. does not mean it is not already there. BUT, if you approve Bill 1043, the chances of CWD being introduced into your state goes up greatly. 

Inactivation of the TSE Prion disease 

Chronic Wasting Disease CWD, and other TSE prion disease, these TSE prions know no borders. 

these TSE prions know no age restrictions. 

The TSE prion disease survives ashing to 600 degrees celsius, thats around 1112 degrees farenheit. 

you cannot cook the TSE prion disease out of meat. 

you can take the ash and mix it with saline and inject that ash into a mouse, and the mouse will go down with TSE. 

Prion Infected Meat-and-Bone Meal Is Still Infectious after Biodiesel Production as well. 

the TSE prion agent also survives Simulated Wastewater Treatment Processes. 

IN fact, you should also know that the TSE Prion agent will survive in the environment for years, if not decades. 

you can bury it and it will not go away. 

The TSE agent is capable of infected your water table i.e. Detection of protease-resistant cervid prion protein in water from a CWD-endemic area. 

its not your ordinary pathogen you can just cook it out and be done with. thats whats so worrisome about Iatrogenic mode of transmission, a simple autoclave will not kill this TSE prion agent. 


New studies on the heat resistance of hamster-adapted scrapie agent: Threshold survival after ashing at 600°C suggests an inorganic template of replication 



snip...end



will post link later when I get it up on the www...



kind regards,
terry


----------

